# Chicken batter recipes



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

Yesterday I made sweet and sour chicken, necessity forced me to make a couple of exceelent changes to my recipe: mainly my batter and marinade.  Which got me thinking about other peoples chiocken batters, for different purposes.

I usually marinate my chicken pieces in sherry for S&S, but yesterday used yogurt.  I also found I had no  whole eggs left, so my batter recipe used egg whites, cornflour, a half glass of sparkling white wine  (mainly because I'd been too generous with the corn flour) and then, because it was still a little over stiff, I put the yogurt coated hicken in the batter, taking the pieces one by one to fry them.  The batter was wonderful, golden, light but not too light, and stayed crisp with the vegetables and sauce added.  It was a real winner!


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2007)

It's great when necessary changes work out so well!   

 Barbara


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

For some bangin Sweet N Sour chicken, marinate it in orange juice and soy mixture (you can add sherry if desired)  also, use a fork to poke holes in the chicken, it allows the flavor to seep in better.  I also slash the chicken slices with a knife so the batter sticks better.

Egg whites fry up MUCH better than using eggs, in my experience I prefer egg whites to using yolk.  Its better to make an egg drop mixture with Egg whites, salt, pepper, pinch paprika, dark soy and rice vinegar.  It should be slightly runny but not watery.  Add flower/water to even it out.  After you drop the chicken in egg drop, roll in Cornstarch (salted with light soy if you really go all out). 

You will find it crisps nicely, browns evenly and traps the taste better than many other ways!


----------

